# Angeln in der Türkei!!!



## WallerKalle04 (18. Juli 2008)

Hallo Boardis!!!
Da ich anfang Oktober in der Türkei(nähe side) urlaub mache wollt ich mal fragen wie es da mit dem Angeln aussieht??? Habe ein tag mit der regierung ausgehandelt das ich auch da nicht auf mein geliebtes hobby verzichten muss! nun brauche ich infos und ein paar tipps von euch! Entweder wollte ich aufs meer oder an den manavgatfluss! Also wer hat ein paar tipps für mich grade auch wegen rechtlichem!

Danke im vorraus!#h


----------



## WallerKalle04 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Kann mir keiner helfen?:c


----------



## h1719 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Hallo Kalle, ich war die letzten 4 Jahre von Mitte September bis Anfang Oktober im Urlaub bei Side. Am Strand habe ich häufig Urlauber u. Eiheimische beim Angeln beobachtet. Es wurde vom Strande aus mit Paternoster u.Brötchen als Köder auf kleine Meeräschen gefischt. Selten war auch mal was besseres dabei. Für unsere Verhältnisse lohnt sich das Angeln nicht, die Fische sind zu klein, Einheimische braten sie ganz (natürlich ausgenommen) in der Pfanne. Wenn du Glück hast, kannst du mit einen Boot von Altside aus zum Angeln auf See Fahren. Da habe ich aber keine Informationen.
Viel Glück u. Petri Heil.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Danke für die ersten infos!!!!! hat eventuel einer noch mehr infos zum thema?#6


----------



## Dart (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Hi Kalle
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nix dazu sagen, aber schau doch mal in den Trööt rein -> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66749
Der ist zwar schon 2 Jahre alt, bringt dich aber evt. ein kleines Stück weiter.
Ansonsten, wünsch ma schönen Urlaub#6
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## Gohann (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Hallo Waller Kalle!

Wende Dich mit Deinem Anliegen mal an Board Member fishcat! Der hat in seinem Urlaub Schon Aale im Manavgatfluss gefangen.

Gruss Gohann.


----------



## WallerKalle04 (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Danke jungs!#6


----------



## maesox (18. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Hallo,

Und ich kann dir sagen daß du um die Jahreszeit super Wolfsbarsch bis 70cm fangen kannst u die Chancen sind alles andere als schlecht!!

Habe welche mit Muschelfleisch und 61er Squirrels gefangen und das vom Badesteg oder Badestrend aus!!

..........achso und das während Einheimische mit der oben genannten Paternostermontage und Brot oder Krabbe Kleinzeug gefangen haben!!))


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## WallerKalle04 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

hört sich ja bestens aus also muss ne reisespinnrute mit!#6


----------



## raubfischfan (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Also mit einer einfachen Reiserute its´s da nicht getan.Ich konnte da im April Seebarsche bis 64 cm fangen.Ich hatte aber eigentlich mehr aus spaß noch ne starke Popperrute dabei.Ende vom Lied:drei zerlegte Popper und 200m Schnurverlust!Wenn du abends an die felsigen Küstenstücke gehst kannst du riesige Grouper an den Haken bekommen!Aber ebend nicht landen da die Mistdinger sofort nach dem Biss mit aller macht zwischen die Felsen ziehen.Werde im Oktober warscheinlich auch da sein und diesmal packe ich meine Popperrute ein mit der ich sonst in den Tropen auf GT´s und Thun angel!Der Oktober ist auch die beste Zeit für die großen Seebarsche!Ein guter(einheimischer) Freund von mir konnte schon ein Paar über 80 fangen!Aber die Mündung vom Manavgat Fluß kann man gegen abend kaum noch beangeln da die einheimischen dort alles besetzen!
Dafür kann man in den nahegelegenen Stauseen sehr gut auf Karpfen und Welse angeln.Soweit ich weiß braucht man dafür noch nicht einmal eine Lizens!Werd aber nochmal meinen Kumpel anrufen und nachfragen!
MfG Kay


----------



## WallerKalle04 (11. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Hört sich ja bestens an! hast du eventuell auch ne kontack adresse um aufs meer zu fahren! und wegen infos zur linzens wäre ich sehr dankbar!#6


----------



## alex81 (26. August 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei!!!*

Oh oh Kalle in der Türkei?
Kalle mach mal Urlaub!
Frag mal am Hafen da kannste Dir ein Bötchen mieten 
aber ohne Echo wird dir das wohl nichts bringen Außer du könntest vielleicht mit nen Einheimischen mitfahren.
Hab die Prüfung bestanden darf mich jetzt Malermeister nennen.
mfg Alex
(Fahren am 5 Oktober zum Gelben Riff wieder mit der Thailand raus ,kosten wären 219 €.Der Markus kam letzten Monat mit 30kg Fielet wieder das will ich toppen. Überlegs Dir einfach mal)


----------

